# my pair of Hemichromis elongatus



## cornbread_5 (Oct 2, 2007)

My pair came on monday from mainly cichlids in california , they are settling down in my 55 gal nicely here are some pics.


----------



## hook848 (Nov 12, 2002)

Nice looking pair, cornbread. Good luck with them.

I didn't know you could buy mated pairs. Are your showing any signs of bonding?

I started with juvies and I have a newly formed pair.


----------



## cornbread_5 (Oct 2, 2007)

yeah i got them from mainly cichlids, they were listed as a spawing pair , i mean they hang out together but i am new to keeping them i had one before but just a solo one , now they are settle the female is real dark i am not sure what that means


----------



## hook848 (Nov 12, 2002)

One of my pair turned dark just as they started showing interest in each other. I'm not sure which one is the female, but the largest one's fins turned dark gray. Both have dark pectoral fins, too.


----------

